# Over Filtration? Issue Or Not



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

so as stated previously i have an highly over stocked piranha mixed species 180g cohab(21 pygos + 3 serras) that is some what heavily planted. i have two eheim 2217s and one fx5 already as well as a vortex xl diatom mechanical filter. i have been offered another brand new fluval fx5 for basically nothing. since i am over stocked should i add it to my current set up to help with additional bioload or should i just stick to what i have and buy it and then sell it.

my near future plans for my 180 is to reduce the cohab by half by giving away some of my reds. take out all the fish and make it a manueli setup. or a serra cohab.

i will post pics in a few minutes...


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Co. Caines said:


> so as stated previously i have an highly over stocked piranha mixed species 180g cohab(21 pygos + 3 serras) that is some what heavily planted. i have two eheim 2217s and one fx5 already as well as a vortex xl diatom mechanical filter. i have been offered another brand new fluval fx5 for basically nothing. since i am over stocked should i add it to my current set up to help with additional bioload or should i just stick to what i have and buy it and then sell it.
> 
> my near future plans for my 180 is to reduce the cohab by half by giving away some of my reds. take out all the fish and make it a manueli setup. or a serra cohab.
> 
> i will post pics in a few minutes...


I think you have enough filtration but it is way overstocked an extra fx5 would help but i would but it cheap and sell it ..You have pygos with serra's together? thats asking for trouble dude IMO..


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> so as stated previously i have an highly over stocked piranha mixed species 180g cohab(21 pygos + 3 serras) that is some what heavily planted. i have two eheim 2217s and one fx5 already as well as a vortex xl diatom mechanical filter. i have been offered another brand new fluval fx5 for basically nothing. since i am over stocked should i add it to my current set up to help with additional bioload or should i just stick to what i have and buy it and then sell it.
> 
> my near future plans for my 180 is to reduce the cohab by half by giving away some of my reds. take out all the fish and make it a manueli setup. or a serra cohab.
> 
> i will post pics in a few minutes...


I think you have enough filtration but it is way overstocked an extra fx5 would help but i would but it cheap and sell it ..You have pygos with serra's together? thats asking for trouble dude IMO..
[/quote]

yea i know that why i plan on thinning the shoal. i had them from babies. i was told they would thin it out themselves but 8+ month later they havent. the serras been in there for about 7+ minth with no issues


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Co. Caines said:


> so as stated previously i have an highly over stocked piranha mixed species 180g cohab(21 pygos + 3 serras) that is some what heavily planted. i have two eheim 2217s and one fx5 already as well as a vortex xl diatom mechanical filter. i have been offered another brand new fluval fx5 for basically nothing. since i am over stocked should i add it to my current set up to help with additional bioload or should i just stick to what i have and buy it and then sell it.
> 
> my near future plans for my 180 is to reduce the cohab by half by giving away some of my reds. take out all the fish and make it a manueli setup. or a serra cohab.
> 
> i will post pics in a few minutes...


I think you have enough filtration but it is way overstocked an extra fx5 would help but i would but it cheap and sell it ..You have pygos with serra's together? thats asking for trouble dude IMO..
[/quote]

yea i know that why i plan on thinning the shoal. i had them from babies. i was told they would thin it out themselves but 8+ month later they havent. the serras been in there for about 7+ minth with no issues
[/quote]
i have to say its pretty cool that you have gotten away with pygo's and serras together without losses..Yeah i would sell the fx5 that you can get cheap and if you need to keep ammonia spikes at bay...make a moving bed filter its very easy and will keep your water good esp for overstocked or post feeding ammonia spikes


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

will that work with sand substrate and would i need to dismantle my tank set up in order to do so.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YNwrTeHNHs


Co. Caines said:


> will that work with sand substrate and would i need to dismantle my tank set up in order to do so.


it will work with any substrate and you can leave tank as it is without dismantling..A moving bed filter can be made easy at any size and usually the DIY types are internal..like a soda bottle or water jug..i will send you a link..for your tank i would use a bigger bottle then in video like a 1 gallon but follow the same principal


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

what type of serras you got in there?


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

Skepsis_DK said:


> what type of serras you got in there?


1- 5" gold mac
1- 8" diamond rhom
1- 4" rhom (unknown variant)


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Id pick up the filter if its really a good deal. Even if i wasnt gunna use it.

How often do you water change and do your water parameters stay really constant? I bet those plants are loving your nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

i am gonna pick up the fx5 tomorrow. i usually do water changes every 5-10 days depending on my schedule. i have recently changed my feeding patterns from once or twice a day to every 3-4 days. until i getsome cherry or glass shrimp to help pick up the shredded food pieces when i feed them shrimp or talapia. after big feedings the water parameters at times get thrown off with ammonia spikes. i am planning to add more plants and properly scape the tank with the plants at the back. for some odd reason the red bellys uproot all the plants i put in the back.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

im surprised the rhoms havent killed each other. i guess because you have so many fish it limits the aggression. thats what everyone has told me when it comes to piranha, if you overstock the tank the less casualties you will have due to cannabilism. as far as filtration goes i think your pretty good. good luck with everything.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That's some serious overstock and risky combination you got there ! If we had a Balls of Steel award I would nominate you for trying this









I don't think there's such a thing as "too much filtration", especially not with overstockings.
But if you're able to maintain the parameters as it is right now, I wouldn't add the extra one.

Just buy it ans keep it as spare filter for if ever one breakes, you'll definately be happy having one spare


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"too much filtration" really isnt possible... You would have too much flow in the tank before any other problems came up. All you are doing is reducing the load on the other filters, and reducing the population density of bacteria.

As mentioned before, a spare is always nice to have!


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I didn't think there was a thing called over filtration with P's? Both my filters for my 55 are rated for 90,150 gallons.


----------

